
The open source alternative to all your business apps - pinky07
https://www.odoo.com/page/open-source-alternative
======
cedk
It is not really fully Open Source. Since they changed the license [1], they
adopted a open core model and so most of the new features (UI, reports, etc)
are only available as private software. Also they have a quite strange
interpretation of the xGPL license mixed with proprietary license. Users of
their SAAS service should be careful to not install those private software
otherwise they will not be able to change of hosting service.

[1] [https://www.odoo.com/blog/odoo-news-5/post/adapting-our-
open...](https://www.odoo.com/blog/odoo-news-5/post/adapting-our-open-source-
license-245#blog_content)

------
pinky07
This a page showing the new features of Odoo 9 that has been released today.

